# Low t question



## Shadow177 (Mar 1, 2019)

So I've been on TRT for 5 weeks now first bloods were like 245 total T and free T was 5 so they put me on 120mg test.weekly Cyp.they did bloods at 5 weeks last week and today they gave me my results and bumped my dose up to 150mg weekly. So why would they not just give me there max dose that they will give (200mg) weekly if 120 barely increased my levels, the 30mg difference isnt going to raise my levels that much would it? This seems frustrating is there something I'm missing when it comes to the math? This is through a try clinic just so you know. My new results were 365 total t and 9.1 free t and 33 estrogen which they said was good.


----------



## Shadow177 (Mar 1, 2019)

And I forgot too say I'm on medication so my body keeps making my own testosterone and on a .5 estrogen blocker.


----------



## Jin (Mar 1, 2019)

Shadow177 said:


> And I forgot too say I'm on medication so my body keeps making my own testosterone and on a .5 estrogen blocker.



I am unaware of any medication that allows the body to continue producing testosterone after exogenous test is introduced. Are you referring to hcg?

Be patient with the trt process. They bumped you up 25% and that’s reasonable. Easier to account for and control e2 with increases rather than decreases imo.  One reason they might rather not give the max dose and work down.


----------



## Shadow177 (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes its hcg. I'm patient, actually its seems like I've already experienced a little more energy and a little more strength at and away from the gym.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Shadow177 said:


> Yes its hcg. I'm patient, actually its seems like I've already experienced a little more energy and a little more strength at and away from the gym.



Hcg doesnt cause the body to keep producing testosterone.


----------



## Shadow177 (Mar 1, 2019)

Then what does it actually do, I thought that's what the doc told me.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Keeps your balls from shrinking and prevents infertility


----------



## Shadow177 (Mar 1, 2019)

Oh I see, so I must of misunderstood what the hcg was for , so the 0.5 Ana is to control estrogen then?


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 1, 2019)

Yes. Youre likely taking arimidex/anastrazole


----------

